# ponies



## iluvwalkers (Oct 27, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Thought maybe you guys over here could help. I have been in search of a pony to do leadline with my 4 year old, her pony now is getting old and tired, he in his late 20's and spent most of his life at a riding school, so it's time to just let him hang out. o.k. my question is...I have been looking at all of the pony sites listed here and it seems like there are not many geldings to be found? I am a huge gelding fan




: , is there some where else I should be looking? I have posted several times on the LB sales board but not much response, o.k...no response  . I have also looked at many other sales sites, are saddle broke geldings hard to find or is it just me? Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## chandab (Oct 28, 2007)

Too bad you live so far away. I'm sure they aren't registered, but someone was just advertising on the local radio "free ad" program for two trained to ride pony geldings; one 35" and one 40" (I think they were under 10 years old). I don't know, they might be too small anyway, but those elusive geldings are out there.

Edited to clarify: the radio program is free, not the ponies.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 28, 2007)

i was just going thru i believe dream horse and there were a ton of broke pony geldings


----------



## Leeana (Oct 28, 2007)

We (well my fathers pony, i trained him lol) just sold an outstanding riding/driving pony a few weeks back and he was pretty neat looking. He was an awsome riding pony, my nephew loved him! He was an 8 year old gelding, he was 41''. This is Max





I also halter trained him on the side ....











Then here is another one of my fathers riding ponies that he had a while back. He bought him for a young girl that live near us to train/ride as she helps me out allot in the barn and when im gone. He is now at the Finley Ohio University as part of their Equine Program! He was 45''. This is Jimmy



. The girl pictured trained this pony herself!
















Both would have made awsome leadline ponies, but they already sold lol.

I also would suggest Dreamhorse, Horsetopia, Equinehits ext. They all have more riding ponies listed on there then you could imagine! You can even narrow it down to city/state as well.

I know Doc Taylor puts a few riding ponies and riding pony prospect through his sale every may (May 10th, 2008 is the date for this spring i believe). I also think Getitia has some listed from time to time as well



.

Riding ponies are not my thing ..more my fathers line of business, there are allot out there ...but very few good ones!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks everyone



: , I looked again today at many of those sales sites, once you narrow it down to gelding, broke to ride and over 5, there really aren't that many, they are either sold or are $5,0000 to $20,000. I need to just keep going back to look more often. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Karen S (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Morning,

Are you opposed to shipping? I know of one here in Texas that is broke and won't cost an arm and leg. Please give me a call at work today (10 am-5pm) and I'll be happy to talk to you about him.

Thanks.

Karen Shaw

Good Morning,

Are you opposed to shipping? I know of one here in Texas that is broke and won't cost an arm and leg. His name is P C Jett's Painted Knight he is an 9 year old ASPC gelding. He is with a friend of mine who has six children and two of them ride him. You can call her at 1-325-356-1749, ask for Amy Moerman.

Thanks.

Karen Shaw

817-426-0262


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 29, 2007)

Amy also has hopewoods JJ Frankly awesome, he is younger than the others but the kids have been on him, and his very reasonably priced. I have a few of Amy's horses for sale on my website, all horses are in Texas.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 29, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Thank you yes for the info. [/SIZE]*


----------



## Shari (Oct 29, 2007)

Nikki, does it matter what breed?


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 29, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*hi Shari



, no, breed doesn't matter...*[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Oct 30, 2007)

OK.





You can also check with the local lesson folks that teach Childern, some times they will know of a nice childs horse/pony, as many times those kind are not advertised.


----------



## Shari (Oct 30, 2007)

Nikki, I have a possible bead on two very nice ones..... will PM you when I get more info.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]thanks



[/SIZE]


----------



## Lewella (Oct 30, 2007)

Royal Pony Farm has two geldings for sale (I'm getting the new pictures uploaded to their sale page tonight) at their Amarillo, Texas location. Both are silvers and both have been being used all summer on a working ranch by the ranchers children.

http://www.royaltexasponies.com (they are on the gelding page on Royal Texas Ponies site)


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks Lewella, both of those ponies are super cute, I wish they were older. [/SIZE]


----------



## Boinky (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW why can't I find a working farm to take my ponies to work them?!?! lol Honestly my guess is despite their age (being young) if they've been worked on a working farm even if it wasn't every day they probably have more under saddle work than many pony's you'd buy (at least around here) with much better training and more saddle time....if i was looking for a kids pony i'd certainly inquire more about them!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 2, 2007)

there are 2 broke registered geldings in ohio for 750.00 each


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 2, 2007)

Boinky said:


> WOW why can't I find a working farm to take my ponies to work them?!?! lol Honestly my guess is despite their age (being young) if they've been worked on a working farm even if it wasn't every day they probably have more under saddle work than many pony's you'd buy (at least around here) with much better training and more saddle time....if i was looking for a kids pony i'd certainly inquire more about them!




*they are 3, mentally that's younger then I want and Kay, could you tell me where you saw tha ads for the 2 you mentioned? thanks, Nikki *


----------



## kaykay (Nov 2, 2007)

here ya go this is an ad by the same owner for a broke to ride Michigan mare. But if you read it she says she also has 2 broke to ride geldings. For kids I really prefer a gelding

ponies


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 2, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]thank you Kay, I will check them out. I am a big gelding fan for kids too but also for ME



. [/SIZE]*


----------



## kaykay (Nov 3, 2007)

im the same way! i get teased constantly that I would geld everything if it was up to me LOL


----------



## Lewella (Nov 3, 2007)

kaykay said:


> here ya go this is an ad by the same owner for a broke to ride Michigan mare. But if you read it she says she also has 2 broke to ride geldings. For kids I really prefer a gelding
> 
> ponies


Bobbi's geldings will be younger too - under 5. She has an Amish family that trains them to ride and drive for her and they usually sell pretty quick.


----------

